# heads up please on G Park!



## Dancing Queen (30 July 2012)

We are off to see the Dressage next week, I am hoping those of you who have already been will be answer a few questions?

1) if you ate there, what did you have and was it any good and at what cost?
2) Loos - do i need to take emergency paper?
3) what goodies are in the souvenir shop and whats the general cost please?

ta xxx


----------



## MadisonBelle (30 July 2012)

1) Took my own food but PLENTY of places to buy lots of yummy looking stuff but this was around the X/C course so not sure all will be there for pure dressage....

2) Had emergency tissues for loo's but very glad to report I didn't need it (would take a small bag of tissues tho to be on safe side).

3) Didn't look at goodies as are practically the same online at the london21012 website.

ENJOY YOUR DAY! I had a ball and can't wait to go back tomorrow for the S/J!

Fab day...really cannot fault it!..x


----------



## FMM (30 July 2012)

1) if you ate there, what did you have and was it any good and at what cost?
Not great - typical show fare to be honet.  Bacon rolls from £4.00 to £5.00 if that helps.  Food yet again was running out early.  You can take all your own food with you - but no drinks are allowed.

2) Loos - do i need to take emergency paper?
Yes.  I would.  Just in case.  They are not terribly pleasant.  Put it like this, if you were blindfolded, you would know that you had reached them ...

3) what goodies are in the souvenir shop and whats the general cost please?
There are more items that say "venue souvenir" or words to that effect, than you can get on the websites.  Having said that, I didn't purchase any of them!


----------



## morrismob (30 July 2012)

The queue for food was long and some stalls ran out quite early but we did manage to get something but would strongly recommend that you take your own. Drinks were expensive but expected that.

The loos I used were clean but take your own tissue !

We were disappointed that there were no equestrian caps as advertised online but did get some nice tee shirts, expense as expected but queue early as there were not enough staff and only one on the till.

Otherwise a fantastic venue and staff were helpful and cheerful. Enjoy !


----------



## CalllyH (30 July 2012)

The shop was very expensive and slightly crap, that's the only thing we were dissapointed in


----------

